# برنامج كسر كلمات المرور فى الملفات - حصري وخاص



## اني بل (27 أبريل 2010)

::: برنامــــــــــج :::

*PDF** Unlocker v2.0*



*لكسر كلمة السر الخاصة بملفات PDF*










*مساحة البرنامج :620 كيلو بايت*



برنامج حلو كتير
ان شاء الله يعجبكم

*-.-* لتحميل البرنامج على جهازك *-.-*

من هنـــــــا

أو

من هنـــــــا

أو

من هنـــــــــا

تحياااااااتي للجميع

*-.-.-.-* بانتظار ردودكم *-.-.-.-*

منقول​


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 أبريل 2010)

شكرا انى 
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## kalimooo (27 أبريل 2010)




----------



## اني بل (30 أبريل 2010)

kokoman قال:


> شكرا انى
> 
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


 
ميرسي كثثثير


----------



## اني بل (30 أبريل 2010)

كليمو قال:


>


 
ميرسي اووي


----------



## firygorg (16 نوفمبر 2010)

*​شكراااااااااا




*


----------



## tasoni queena (16 نوفمبر 2010)

انا نزلته بس لسة مجربتوش

شكرا كتير انى يا قمر​


----------



## احلى ديانة (16 نوفمبر 2010)

بص انا جربت برامج زى دى كتير وقليل

وكلها الحمدلله ما عملتش حاجة

لان بكل بساطة الفكرة ان البرنامج عامل ملف هتلاقى فى البروجرمر فايلز فى السى 

حاطط فيها كلمات السر الشائعة

ولو الباس مثلا حروف وارقام مش مترتبين 

هيبقى صعب او استحالة دا يجيبة

بس الله واعلم لو الواحد اشترى البرنامج كامل من الشركة هيبقى فى فرق ولا لا​


----------



## فادى محب (16 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرررررررررركتير على تعبك


----------



## MIKEL MIK (16 نوفمبر 2010)

*ميرسي ليكي اني

وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## اني بل (27 نوفمبر 2010)

firygorg قال:


> *شكراااااااااا*
> 
> _*
> 
> ...


 
ميرسي للمرور


----------

